# FUDGE, GORGEOUS Black Lab x Patterdale



## spencersbuddies (Sep 2, 2012)

PLEASE consider welcoming Fudge into your home. He is an absolutely gorgeous cross breed, thought to be Patterdale x Black Lab, with the best traits of both. He is about 3 years old, neutered, chipped and all his Vaccs and Treatments are up to date. He is about 16" high at the shoulder, so not a big dog.
On walks he is lively and energetic, busily sniffing about and loves to play with other dogs. He is very sociable and plays nicely. He has good recall and also walks well on the lead.

At home he is very cuddly and affectionate. He LOVES to be groomed and wrapped up in blankets. He's very gentle and will allow you to clip his claws and bathe him.

We have been fostering him since July and have worked very hard with him. He's a sensitive boy and had separation anxiety when we first got him, which with time has greatly improved. We can now leave him alone for up to four hours, though we do crate him for his safety as he tends to find his own entertainment!

Fudge is a really loyal and sweet dog. He real deserves a great home, either with someone who has another dog for companionship or someone who wouldnt need to leave Fudge alone too much. He would even suit those with an on the road job as he'll happily travel in the car for hours, gazing adoringly at his driver! Fudge needs a home without cats and without young children. Sadly we can no longer foster him as we are moving home, so he'll have to go back to kennels which he hates...can you help?

please click here to see a You Tube video of him: Fudge needs a home - YouTube

Please contact Gemma on 07989 397812 or [email protected]


----------

